# Noise from speakers (advice needed)



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi members
I picked up my 2 litre Tdi s-Line on Monday.
(Loving it so far)
Just one problem when I turn off the engine via the start stop ignition button a few seconds later a very load tune comes out of the speakers.is there any way of disabling this or making it quiter.(or is it a warning tune)
I have had a quick look in the manual and can't find anything apart from a section called the Audi heart beat but it doesn't say how to turn it down.
Thanks in advance 
Craig


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Craig,

It is indeed the Audi heartbeat you're hearing. It's activated by opening the door after switching off the ignition. I've trudged through every menu option I can find but there's no mention of a volume control for it - I'm looking to turn it up! I suspect the cars are shipped with it at a locked volume but I distinctly remember an Audi rep giving a demo of it at a much higher volume. As you say, there's nothing meaningful mentioned about it in the manual and very few people seem to have commented on it across the interwebs. It's definitely not a warning sound though so rest easy!


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply
Looks like the neighbours won't be happy with me coming home late as it will wake some of them up.i might have to contact the dealers to see if they can adjust the volume.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

The volume is most likely hidden in the VAG COM settings, take it back to the dealers and they'll fix it


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

It's definitely possible to adjust the volume yourself as I turned it up a bit!! Can't remember how exactly but it's in the settings somewhere in the virtual cockpit.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

I second that, you can turn it down.

Sure it was something to do with assist settings but no where you think.

When i get a second i will try and remember


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks forum members
It took a while to find it under sound settings then tab left and all the way down the bottom is the Audi heartbeat volume setting


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Just found it myself Craig two minutes ago. Wow, if yours was up there at the loudest setting then I can see how uncomfortable it was. It does sound a little bit awesome, however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So where was the setting adjustment located ?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Menu > Sound > Tab left > Scroll down to 'Audi heartbeat' > Adjust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Clock loses a minute a day, phone doesn't connect; but it does make a pointless noise when you open the door. Audi need to get their priorities in order.

Have not seen a Mk3 on the road yet, so it is definitely a lot more exclusive than the ubiquitous mk2. Think it is time for a test drive...


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I've had the car for two weeks now and have only once had the MMI refuse to start one morning. Issue disappeared on the next engine start. My clock hasn't lost any time and the phone has always connected (bar that one time). Obviously, the guys who've been saddled with buggy software are going to be more vocal than the happy majority but I don't think any of the issues raised so far warrant delaying/avoiding a purchase. Enjoy the test drive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

